

Ask HN: level of understanding for java if we want to do clojure prjt - dkd

I would like to know which java books/sites to read just to be able to use from clojure, e.g. GUI classes, serial port classes, etc.
======
zaph0d
I am a professional Clojure developer and I have almost no real-world
experience in Java.

I knew basic Java syntax and taught myself to read JavaDocs well. I think
that's all you need to know in order to use Java libs from Clojure.

You can polish your Java chops a bit more as you go.

